

Show HN: Monday Calendar - Handle todos, meetings and events side by side - andri
http://mondayapp.com

======
andri
I'm building Monday for the web and iPhones+Androids in full HTML5, with help
from Backbone.js, Appcache and Sass+Compass, and it's an amazing platform! I
can't wait to write more about the stack and the lessons I've learned building
and debugging it all.

------
andri
And it's not blue!

But anyway, I'd really love your feedback on the Monday front page and to hear
your expectations from calendars. I've got some time left in the big vision
hourglass until I head back to hacking.

